# Anybody else going hours without an Eats request these days?



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I knew it was slowing down from a combination of more drivers and diners leaving their homes to eat, but I am going loooooong stretches of time without any requests.

Im starting to wonder if it's an issue with the app. Anybody have any tricks like logging out and back in or something?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, it's been slowwww.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

It has been slow. Had a great Mother’s Day morning shift but nothing since. College kids are gone. I think we’re in the slow, summer doldrums. At least in my market.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, hopefully the weekends still provide something.

I just drove from 6:15-7:45 pm in several loops through suburban areas with plenty of usual restaurant orders and not a single request.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

slower than normal in denver.


----------



## Ggehl67 (Apr 27, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I knew it was slowing down from a combination of more drivers and diners leaving their homes to eat, but I am going loooooong stretches of time without any requests.
> 
> Im starting to wonder if it's an issue with the app. Anybody have any tricks like logging out and back in or something?


Yes here in Iowa


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I tried to knock out the 3 for $100 promo last week and I got zero pings in my territory.

I then went to the big city for an appointment, turned on my app while there and got my 3 trips done in less than an hour.

Still can't figure out why my town is dead right now.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Same here, started last week. Weekdays are down about 75% of what they were. Weekends are only down maybe 30%. I suspect after Memorial Day weekend those numbers will drop as well. Oh well, gives me more reasons to go fishing instead.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Same here, started last week. Weekdays are down about 75% of what they were. Weekends are only down maybe 30%. I suspect after Memorial Day weekend those numbers will drop as well. Oh well, gives me more reasons to go fishing instead.


Have all the restaurants in Florida reopened for dine in at normal capacity?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Have all the restaurants in Florida reopened for dine in at normal capacity?


For the most part, at least in my area it looks like they are back to full capacity. Some of the fast food places are not open for inside dining due to lack to help. The ones that are open inside still have seats blocked off for distancing. Think that is a corporate policy still.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

@DaraKhosrashahi needs to be tagged in this


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Another meal time shift with zero requests in the 📚 books


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Stupid question, but does Uninstaller and reinstalling the app work sometimes? I haven't done it before, but not getting trip any requests across multiple days' worth of attempts sounds more like an app issue, right?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Stupid question, but does Uninstaller and reinstalling the app work sometimes? I haven't done it before, but not getting trip any requests across multiple days' worth of attempts sounds more like an app issue, right?


Force stop
Clear cache
Uninstall
Power phone off
Wait 2 minutes
Power back on
Reinstall

Or you just try force stop, clearing cache, restart phone.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

MHR said:


> Force stop
> Clear cache
> Uninstall
> Power phone off
> ...


Ok, ill try this.

I have had it online for 30-40 minutes and just played video games, still no request.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Ok, ill try this.
> 
> I have had it online for 30-40 minutes and just played video games, still no request.


At this point it sure couldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

So Uber in-app support is as useful as Confederate currency

But, now this wasn't the first time I tried this, I turned on availability for all services and did get ONE Uber X ping, so maybe it's just that the viability of Uber Eats has really fallen off the face of the Earth. 

Whether because of a flood of new drivers or people dining in for a change or what, I dont know.

Still haven't had an Eats ping in probably 8 hours of online time.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

@MHR , I did all the things, btw


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Freaking slow here too.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Freaking slow here too.


Slow is one thing, but absolutely zero requests for days in a sprawling suburban area really did make me think "app issue" at first.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Slow is one thing, but absolutely zero requests for days in a sprawling suburban area really did make me think "app issue" at first.


Still the same?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

MHR said:


> Still the same?


I'm about to go try dinner rush.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Drove to the mall today with app on, but only to test it. No requests.

Photographed this shirt at the mall:









Drove home from mall with app on, only to test it. No requests.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Slow is one thing, but absolutely zero requests for days in a sprawling suburban area really did make me think "app issue" at first.


It could be a system issue. I've noticed over the past couple of days the few orders I have gotten during boost periods don't quite seem boosted.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

So what the **** do they expect me to do?


----------



## Agstro (May 28, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Slow is one thing, but absolutely zero requests for days in a sprawling suburban area really did make me think "app issue" at first.


got the same message this afternoon after spending last couple days messaging back and forth with support trying to tell them I’m already signed up for uber eats and know how to select what type of trips I want to do, just not getting requests despite driving through heart of downtown with up to $13 Surge.

Am receiving UberX requests still


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Agstro said:


> got the same message this afternoon after spending last couple days messaging back and forth with support trying to tell them I’m already signed up for uber eats and know how to select what type of trips I want to do, just not getting requests despite driving through heart of downtown with up to $13 Surge.
> 
> Am receiving UberX requests still


It makes me happy to hear that I am not the only one, insomuch as it indicates that maybe a chunk of drivers are being impacted and that it is truly an issue that is being addressed.

What market are you in?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 598079
> 
> 
> So what the **** do they expect me to do?


Since I've barely been getting anything from UE, I've been doing Doordash for extra money. The pay is terrible, though. I find myself having to take $7 and $8 runs once in a while to keep my acceptance and completion rates up to par.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

MHR said:


> Force stop
> Clear cache
> Uninstall
> Power phone off
> ...


How do you clear cache on an iPhone?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> How do you clear cache on an iPhone?


That I don't know. I use Android devices.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Went out today for about 45 minutes and not a ping. Saturday at lunch time is usually busy. Uber Eats is running radio ads in my market offering new drivers $250 for the first 10 deliveries. Maybe they are slanting the requests towards the newbie drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

An easy way to find out how busy Eats is in your market is to ask a few normally busy restaurants if they're doing as many Eats orders as usual. If they say "no", then you know business is slow. If they say "yes", then the issue could your phone, your account, or a glitch from Uber.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Same here in the Dallas suburbs. It’s Saturday which is normally busy. I’m logged into UE and DD. I’m getting plenty of DD requests but nothing from UE. It’s weird because last Saturday I got a bunch of UE requests. I wonder if UE has decided to only give orders to new drivers? Because they haven’t learned to decline all of the $2 and $3 requests.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

So, as I lay in bed this morning, I flipped the app on to see if I'd get any Eats pings and I finally did. No pings from Tuesday until Saturday morning (approx 12-13 hours online in that span)

So I went out and did a few hours. It was slow, but at least I was getting pings. Today might be expected to be slow, what with all the barbecuing going on.

Slow, I can deal with.
Zero pings for days was the worst.

Luckily, the mysterious "outage", that I only learned about from contacting support multiple times, appears to be fixed.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I believe that it has to do with new drivers, those transferring from Postmates and as usual punishing those that refuse to take Dara two dollar specials while they claim it is a computer glitch.

Been running Grubhub for a week now and just do one or two orders from Uber and use Dash as my secondary money if Hub is not nailing me with orders…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Always have multiple apps just in case one is not working properly…


----------



## Ggehl67 (Apr 27, 2021)

Yesterday May 28th was on for 4.5 hrs got 4 deliveries today Saturday on for 3 hrs so far 0 deliveries Davenport Iowa


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its def been slower lately on all the apps for me, not just UE.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am still bouncing with Dash, so I am not having issues with Dash and Uber is pinging me also.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Things seem to have picked up a bit in my market. I got about ten in the last hour.


----------

